# Bachmann 0-6-0 locked up



## DonStaff (Jul 30, 2011)

I managed to lock up a newly-acquired Bachmann 0-6-0 the first time i ran it on the test track. The power was on and when I rolled it down the railer, it took, I hit reverse instead of off a couple of times before I got it stopped, and it locked up. I've got voltage across the tender trucks and all the way up through the loco drivers, but it's locked up. I've never been into one of these and wonder if someone can get me started to getting this guy back in service.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not a Bachmann guy, so I'll defer to others ...

That said, you should clarify whether your running conventional DC or via DCC.

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Lube and oil first of course. I'm amazed how many steamers I've gotten back up with just those two details.
~Hap


----------



## DonStaff (Jul 30, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm not a Bachmann guy, so I'll defer to others ...
> 
> That said, you should clarify whether your running conventional DC or via DCC.
> 
> ...


Thanks JT - via DC.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Oil may be the worst thing for that loco. Might be bad advice, every one of the bachmann 0-6-0's I have oiled caused the metal wheels to slip in the plastic axles causing them to crack and bind up. I'm thinking the same happened to you and the wheels slipped causing the drivers to bind up. Might not be cause of oil in your case.


----------

